# Alaskan Moose Hunt



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well, I have decided that this is year that I will try my luck in Alaska. I have always wanted to hunt Moose in Alaska, and it looks like this will be the year for me to do it. 

I was hoping that I could get some freindly advice from those of you who have experienced hunting in Alaska, particularly if you have hunted Moose there. I have done some research on a few operations in Alaska. I am considering doing a drop-camp hunt. I will be hunting with a freind. 

Do any of you have experience/recommendations for a good hunting operation in Alaska? Any recommendations on areas would be very helpful also. I would prefer to do the hunt without a guide, but am I asking for trouble? Finally, what were the costs for those of you who have done this hunt?

I will also purchase a black bear tag in case I happen to see one while there. Based on the research I have done, it appears that the Moose areas and Caribou areas are quite different, so I have decided to focus on Moose this time. 

Any help or advice would be very appreciated. I am excited for the hunt. 

Take Care


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

1.Take at least two large cal.guns at least .300 or bigger (shoot at least 200 rounds threw them form close to as far as you can with in a 4 inch group ) the best hard case you can buy for them. best ammo for each gun(best scopes if needed no tasco's) ( clean'n kit)
2.best optics that you can buy( helps when looking for that third front point or if he's 50" wide)
3. a few sharp knives/multi-tool 
4. a way to keep them sharp
5.compact saw
6. nice frame pack
7.nice smaller day pack (IMO book bag size at least)
8. every thing to survive on kit in each pack you bring even a pocket kit helps.
9. food wise up to you 
10. a good pair of hip boots or waders 
11. Make sure every things at least waterproof or in a waterproof container
12. best waterproof gear to wear, open camo pattern lots of clothing(socks)
13. calls if needed ( voice works) 
14.IMO nice sideArm 44mag or .500 S&W


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

As a non-resident you may be required to have a guide for moose. There are different rules for different species.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Moose is not a guide required species. Only brown bear and sheep.

You idiot.  :wink:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

My advice is to go to http://www.monstermuleys.com/, there is a lot of experienced alaskan hunters on that hunting forum. Good luck.


----------

